# GERD / IBS HELP I'M SCARED



## nhlgal1975 (May 28, 2007)

i am a 32 year old female. about a month and half ago i had a horrible stomach ache and nausea with diarrhea. i associated the diarrea with my nervousness. but the stomach ache and nausea were driving me nuts. nausea acid taste in my mouth...nothing coming out. mom took me to emergency room and was put on iv's for dehydration and urine and blood work done. they found nothing...said it was most likely gastritis (stomach bug) and would go away. it didn't!i went to see my doctor and had an abdominal ultrasound and an upper gi done. everything came back fine. no ulcer nothing to worry about. i started to feel better about 3-4 weeks later.about 3 days ago, i developed the same thing. i thought it was because i stopped taking my lexapro for my ibs. but i feel this lump in my throat, wake up at night with nausea and acid in my mouth, drink 7-up and have tons of gas. i am so scared my doctor is no help!!! does this sound like acid reflux? what can i do or take?i am losing it and so depressed!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad.There are three things that I can see -- one, I do feel that you may have acid reflux (GERD) since you have stomach pain and acidic taste in your mouth. Has your dr mentioned this or given you anything to reduce stomach acid? If not, you might want to mention this to your dr and see if s/he agrees.Second, carbonated drinks like 7-up has a lot of bubbles in them already and i personally think it's not a good idea to drink those when your stomach's upset -- they tend to put gas/air into normal people's stomach, too.Thirdly, how did you quit taking lexapro? This is a drug that, if not stopped with caution/under dr.'s advice, will give pretty strong withdrawal symptoms. Please talk to your dr. about your symptoms (both physical and emtional) and see what help you can get. Please do.Hugs and hope you'll feel better soon. And please talk to your dr. Cherrie


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

P.S., if your current dr is no help, you might want to switch to another one. But please don't be scared as a competent dr should be able to treat this with effectiveness. Many good thoughts going your way.


----------



## bailey721 (Aug 25, 2007)

I completely feel your pain. I have acid reflux and IBS and it is horrible. I feel nauseous (sp?) all the time - before I eat, during eating and after I eat. My doctor prescribed the generic brand of nexium and I have been taking it for a couple days. I am hoping things get better. It is keeping me from enjoying life right now. I know there is hope, b/c I have been through this before. It cleared up rather quickly. I would suggest you go back to the doctor. You need meds to cure the acid reflux. Best of luck. I know how you feel!!!


----------



## Spasmiko (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel bad you haven't had any satisfactory answer from your doctor. Try a different one and ask him/her to refer you to a gastroenterologist. Before I was diagnose with GERD I had different test and medicine for other illness, I had the ultrasound also and they didn't found anything wrong. After trying different things and nothing worked for me I had the endoscopy and I was diagnose right away with GERD. I felt bad to know it but at least my doctor knew what to treat. He gave me nexium and was the best thing for me, I tried also other pump inhibitors, but nothing worked for me. Nexium even helped me with my gas problem.Your symptoms sound like GERD, I have them also, but I also have IBS and some symptoms may seem similar and confusing. Abdominal pain for GERD is on the upper part of the stomach, right where the esophagus and the stomach joint. The IBS pain is in the lower part of the stomach, more in the intestinal area, at least it 's what I feel it.The symptoms I had was a strong nausea ( I wanted to vomit a lot of times but I never could), acidic mouth, stomach pain that never went away, and when I was sleeping I woke up with the sensation I wanted to vomit and chocking, I had that every night, I was so affraid to going to sleep I had to slept seated every night.Stop drinking soda, avoid spicy foods and coffee. Those are your biggest enemies. Get tested soon, the stomach acids burns your esophagus.Keep us informed.


----------

